# North GA pals - direct tools factory outlet



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Coming back from our trip to Chattanooga, we decided to stop by the outlet mall in Calhoun so my wife could look at some kids clothes. How fortunate, because there was a Black & Decker Factory Outlet and this place called Direct Tools Factory Outlet. The latter had a Ryobi sticker in the window, so that was my destination.

Pretty cool little store. Had a bunch of reconditioned tools of various brands, a handful of NIB items, but mostly it's a counter for a few tool makers to sell their reconditions, it looks like.

I'm a huge Ryobi One+ fan, as it makes my life so much easier. I have a corded jigsaw, but I had been eying the One+ version at Home Depot for quite a while. But at $50, and 'double-dipping' on a tool, I have been passing each time. Well, this place had a recon for $30, so I dived in. A little bit smaller return and warranty period, but I thought the gamble was worth it. They took it out of the box and tested it in front of me, so I knew it did indeed work.

Anyway, just thought I'd share the place if anyone wanted to make the trek. I think it's exit 312 off of I-75. And for those of you elsewhere reading, it looks like they're a mini-chain, of sorts:
Direct Tools Factory Outlet outlet stores at Prime Outlets

Got my eye on a little Ryobi benchtop drill press that will have to compete in my head with the HF one that will go on sale in April. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

None local to me  

We used to have a Black And Decker outlet at the huge outlet mall, but it went away a long, long time ago. Was the only store I really liked there as I am too large to go clothes shopping at most of the stores, scooters don't do so well in the kitchen stores, and well I just hate shopping for shoes as I have extra wide feet. So I am a bummer to bring along now that the black and decker store is gone..Unless you want to be able to park in handicapped parking and are willing to feed me Mrs Fields cookies


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the information, May make it up there some time.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cocheseuga said:


> Coming back from our trip to Chattanooga, we decided to stop by the outlet mall in Calhoun so my wife could look at some kids clothes. How fortunate, because there was a Black & Decker Factory Outlet and this place called Direct Tools Factory Outlet. The latter had a Ryobi sticker in the window, so that was my destination.
> 
> Pretty cool little store. Had a bunch of reconditioned tools of various brands, a handful of NIB items, but mostly it's a counter for a few tool makers to sell their reconditions, it looks like.
> 
> ...


If your headed back up to look at the Ryobi, Stop off here in Cartersville and I,ll sell you this new(not reconditioned) Black and Decker Benchtop D.P. for $75, 10 Inch 5 speed, Tommyt


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Chris,

im not familiar with the ryobi cordless jigsaw, but as an owner of a dewalt cordless jigsaw i will say that i do love this tool! the cordless dewalt is just like their corded model. the toolless blade changes and the strength and long lasting attributes of the 18 volt dewalt batteries amazes me. but the dewalt cordless jigsaw was just under 200 bucks, it should be a dream!

i will say, im not a big fan of ryobi. i had the bt 3000 ts and it was ok, just didnt have a true miter guage track and after i bought a ryobi 9 inch bandsaw, i took it back quickly. i then bought a delta 14 inch bandsaw.

p.s. we do have a b&d outlet in an outlet mall 50 miles south of us, but ive never been impressed by their store.

there is a pc refurbished store in south Atlanta and ive bought several tools from them. they have a nice store.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a Ryobi tool set I got for Christmas a few years ago and I really like it. My wife mentioned something about going to the Calhoun outlet. Now I have an excuse to suggest that this is an excellent idea. Thanks for the info. There are a large tool stores at Opry Mills, Nashville and Pigeon Forge; name is Workshop Tools. Lots of stuff! I like the bulk bins of driver bits and socket accessories. FWIW, it is close to Bass Pro Shop.


----------

